# Four Hour Connection in Sydney



## NewtoTraveling (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey all, I'm currently in Adelaide for a month and I'll be leaving on the fourth. I'm extremely nervous about having a four hour connection in Sydney airport to get back home to the states. I did come through that airport coming to Australia, but a part of me thinks it was just luck that I didn't get lost. 

This is my first international trip and my first trip on planes. I have bad anxiety and I'm hoping someone can alleviate my fears a little. Will I have plenty of time to get to my gate? I think it took me around two hours to get through customs, find my luggage, check my luggage, and get to the Qantas terminal. I'm trying to comfort myself with that but any information or advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Like - when I check my luggage at Adelaide airport, will it meet me at my final destination or will I have to recheck it. I'm assuming not...I hope so. I will be arriving at the Qantas domestic terminal, won't I? That means I'll have to transfer to the international terminal - advice on getting there? Will I be able to check in at the Qantas domestic terminal if I arrive there since my international flight is Qantas? Thank you!


----------

